# Finally stayed awake long enough to get well-lit pictures of my fawn hooded!



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I absolutely love her coloring, especially those ruby eyes. 
(I'm sorry if there's a better way to share photos than posting a whole new thread, like if there's an ongoing thread for cute rat pics? oh well here they are)


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pretty girl  What is her name?


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Peaches! sometimes we call her Bambi. most of the animals i live with respond to several names.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

She's beautiful.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

she looks like my Mickey on Mickey has big brown eyes


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

She's very pretty.


----------

